# Copy cd



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2010)

I have ~ 500 cd music on .wma (windows) format. I want to copy them on my desktop and convert them to .mp3.
The first problem is that cannot mount cd and somewhere i read that audio cd's cannot be mounted.
Any idea? How to do it?


----------



## sossego (Jul 15, 2010)

See chapters 7 and 18 in the handbook.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195 killasmurf's collection of command lines


----------



## tingo (Jul 18, 2010)

For ripping regular audio CDs, I like audio/abcde.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 18, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I have ~ 500 cd music on .wma (windows) format. I want to copy them on my desktop and convert them to .mp3.
> The first problem is that cannot mount cd and somewhere i read that audio cd's cannot be mounted.
> Any idea? How to do it?


What you have is a normal yellow/orange book disc ("data" or "MP3" CD), not a red book disc ("audio" CD). You should be able to mount it normally like anything else (harddisk, floppy, pendrive, etc.)

Su to root and try this:
`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/DeviceN /cdrom`
replacing *Device* by *acd* for an ATAPI drive and *cd* for a SCSI one, and *N* with the device node number (most likely 0).
If this works, then you may not have the appropriate permissions to access the device.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

> What you have is a normal yellow/orange book disc ("data" or "MP3" CD), not a red book disc ("audio" CD).


No. I mean a read book disk ("audio" CD). Not original but burn as audio disk. Not as data disk with mp3 inside


----------



## Beastie (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay then the songs are not .wma files like you said but audio tracks.
As you already know, audio CDs shouldn't be mounted. Simply put them in the machine and use the tools mentioned above.


----------



## jeff-jeff (Jul 20, 2010)

You could simply rip the CDs. I guess windows media player could accomplish this task and could convert it to any format you want.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 20, 2010)

> You could simply rip the CDs. I guess windows media player could accomplish this task and could convert it to any format you want.


I know that but i am Unix user and i want to do it my way


----------



## Oko (Jul 21, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I have ~ 500 cd music on .wma (windows) format. I want to copy them on my desktop and convert them to .mp3.
> The first problem is that cannot mount cd and somewhere i read that audio cd's cannot be mounted.


Of course the audio CD can not be mounted. It doesn't have a file system. When you play audio CDs you just put CD into the drive and press play. You do not even need OS to play the music as long as you have analog audio cable between CDROM and the audio card. Ripping audio is best done *abcde* as previously suggested. *Abcde* is just a script which will use cdparanoia to encode CDs but also to create the data base with the song titles and authors.

Now, your problem is that you do not have honest audio CDs. You have some M$ copressed proprietary crap called WMA. You will have to use *MPlayer* to play the idiotic files and then pipe it through the *LAME* into MP3 containers. 


```
for i in *.wma ; do mplayer -vo null -vc dummy -af resample=44100 -ao pcm -waveheader "$i" && \ 
lame -m j -h --vbr-new -b 160 audiodump.wav -o "`basename "$i" .wma`.mp3"; done; rm -f audiodump.wav
```

There is also a simple Perl script *pacpl* that can do it for you http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/ automatically.


----------

